# Watch's



## EBorraga (Aug 19, 2018)

A few from tonight.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 19, 2018)

Nice work Ernie. You be busy!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 19, 2018)

They look great. Thanks for posting your video on watchmaking, very informative.


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 19, 2018)

Jim15 said:


> They look great. Thanks for posting your video on watchmaking, very informative.


I did another one ladt night. Its on same youtube channel


----------



## tomtedesco (Aug 19, 2018)

Beautiful.


----------



## Jim Smith (Aug 25, 2018)

Nice work!  I love the all black one on the long tube

Jim Smith


----------



## magpens (Aug 25, 2018)

I like your work, Ernie !!!


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 25, 2018)

magpens said:


> I like your work, Ernie !!!



Thanks Mal


----------



## Cwalker935 (Aug 26, 2018)

Great work!  How do the ones with a white background look as a finished product?


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 26, 2018)

Cwalker935 said:


> Great work!  How do the ones with a white background look as a finished product?



I havent turned one yet. I sent all thos to Classic Nib


----------

